# Why Men Shouldn't Take Messages



## Terry (Feb 13, 2009)

Why Men Shouldn't Take Messages

I got this email and it was a jpg but I will type it out.  I found it pretty damn funny.

The picture was of a Stainless Steel Refrigerator and on it a note from a man to his wife which read: 

Someone from the Gyna Colleges called.

They said the Pabst Beer is normal.

I didn't even know you liked Beer​​


----------



## editec (Feb 13, 2009)

Gyna College...the place to study for men who really plan on getting into their work.


----------



## Terry (Feb 13, 2009)

That's funny, Editec.


----------



## indago (Feb 14, 2009)

Here's the image:


----------

